

Kubuntu Dead?  Not Really... - bigmetalman
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/02/kubuntu-dead-not-really/

======
ldehaan
Yeah, I was worried till I actually talked to dev's right after reading the
announcement on irc. In fact the last release of Kubuntu was all community, so
these death of Kubuntu posts are just sensationalist news as per usual.

------
jay_kyburz
Arg.. so many ads, and right in the middle of the article I'm trying to read.
Powebase.com, please have some respect for the words you are asking me to
read!

